
Time to wake up to the facts about sleep - robg
http://www.newscientist.com/channel/being-human/mg20026781.600-time-to-wake-up-to-the-facts-about-sleep.html
======
a-priori
The best explanation I've heard for the three states of consciousness (NREM,
REM and wakefulness), and one that the evidence in this article seems to
support, is the _default theory of sleep_. This theory states
(counterintuitively) that NREM is the default state of consciousness. However,
for whatever reason an animal can't remain in NREM sleep forever (in humans,
only 3-4 hours a day), so at that time it will switch to REM sleep. When it
has some need (hunger, thirst, sex), it will wake up. When that need is
satisfied, it returns to either NREM sleep or, failing that, REM sleep. REM
sleep acts as a "holding state" that conserves energy and keeps the animal out
of trouble.

I'm not sure if it's the accepted theory for sleep. I couldn't find references
to it by name in journal articles, but perhaps it has another name. I learnt
it from _Biopsychology_ by Pinel.

------
delackner
You can't just ask people how much sleep they want. You have to test how they
actually ARE, say by looking at white blood cell count, cortisol levels,
memory retention, problem solving, and compare different baseline levels of
sleep on such terms.

What I would like to know is what length of sleep a sedentary adult needs,
whether that need N can be met by say (N' < N/2) at night and (N'' < N/2)
during a day nap, and what (hopefully positive) affect can be had on reducing
that need by say, exercise, diet, or sun exposure.

------
bootload
_"... Far from our being chronically sleep-deprived, things have never been
better. Compare today's sleeping conditions with those of a typical worker of
150 years ago, who toiled for 14 hours a day, six days a week, then went home
to an impoverished, cold, damp, noisy house and shared a bed not only with the
rest of the family but with bedbugs and fleas. ..."_

Rest can be a weapon for Startups.

------
tptacek
I haven't gotten 7 hours in a night in a long time. Apparently, I am in fact
sleep-deprived.

------
jmtame
Your body will be very sure to tell you whether you're tired or not.

~~~
igorhvr
Exactly. Wake up every day without using an alarm clock, and take a nap when
you feel the need to.

Unless you have problems with your sleep, this will ensure you are in your
best mental shape, when awake.

~~~
xiaoma
I'm skeptical of this approach. I've had very poor results with eating
whenever I feel like it, and continuing until my body tells me to stop.

Obviously, my ancestors didn't evolve in an environment in which they had
continual access to an abundant food supply. I can't say for certain, but I
suspect they didn't have unlimited access to sleep either.

~~~
igorhvr
> I'm skeptical of this approach.

I can say it worked for me - I do not live like this, currently, but I
remember fondly the feeling of waking up every day _overflowing_ energy.

Try looking at this article - <http://www.supermemo.com/articles/sleep.htm> \-
specifically look for "free running sleep".

> I've had very poor results with eating whenever I feel like it, and
> continuing until my body tells me to stop.

Poor comparison - I would guess what you ate could not be really considered
food. That's were maybe the problem lies. Try to eat only healthy food - no
compromises, no sugar, no junk at all - it is unlikely you will have bad
results, even if you eat until your body tells you to stop.

> I can't say for certain, but I suspect they didn't have unlimited access to
> sleep either.

I reject the premise of your question - that it would be better if we did what
our ancestors did - but I will just point out that not having artificial light
(or an alarm clock) means that on average they likely slept much more than we
do today.

~~~
xiaoma
My premise isn't that we'd be better if we did exactly what our ancestors did.
My premise is that evolution has shaped us to deal with environments of
scarcity and hard work.

The issue of light is a big one. Even with all the lights off, some street
light comes in through the windows.

------
thalur
I don't particularly want more sleep, but I would like to be less tired all
the time; how does that factor into his question?

~~~
mhb
You'll need to consult some of the exercise posts for that. Take your pick.

------
axod
Sleep is for the weak and the lazy. Fact. Sue me. Now let the downmodding
commence you weaklings. More coffee....

~~~
Prrometheus
If I talked like that, my mother would say that I needed a nap.

